# Adobe Flash Player, Meldung: Genehmigung von Speicherung von Daten



## Mauseprinz (29. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage zum Adobe Flash Player.

Ich spiele im meinvz das Spiel Ernte.

Nun kommt bei jedem Start des Spiels folgende Meldung.

"Lokaler Speicher, farm.elexing.com bittet um Genehmigung zur Speicherung von Informationen auf ihrem Computer"

Man kann dann klickrn auf zulassen oder verweigern. Leider muss man das jedesmal machen.
Kann mir da evtl. wer sagen, wie man das umgehen kann oder abstellen? Es nervt, immer wieder auf verweigern klicken zu müssen.


----------



## ProSey (13. November 2012)

Hast du schonmal in die Einstellungen des Flash Players geguckt? Dort sollte man solche Sachen einstellen können:
Adobe - Flash Player : Settings Manager - Global Privacy Settings Panel


----------

